

Col. Chris Hadfield on being great - steven2012
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151675950997946

======
McUsr
I think this video was really great, in that it pointed out clearly, how
rewarding it can be to focus on the details, and not the big picture. Or lower
the standard for success, so you can walk around with a good self-esteem,
thereby a good operandus modi.

